# Can't import Inbox.dbx file



## Body&Spirit (Aug 27, 2005)

I am using Outlook Express 6 and would like to import my Inbox.dbx file.

Through Outlook Express, File/Import/Messages/Microsoft Outlook Express 6/Import Mail from an OE6 store directory/Brouse & select the "Mail" file with all the dbx. files, I am able to import all the files except the Inbox.dbx file.

The "source" Inbox.dbx shows it as having 10,737 KB.

When I move the "source" Inbox.dbx into it's own folder, and try to just import it, I get a:

"No messages can be found in this folder or another application is running that has the required files open. Please select another folder or try closing applications that may have files open." message.

Even doing a restart (soft boot) doesn't make any difference.

B.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Body&Spirit*

The *Folders.dbx* file must also accompany the *Inbox.dbx* file when you are Importing.

This program may help you view the contents of the *Inbox.dbx* file http://www.snapfiles.com/get/dbxviewer.html
On the other hand the *Inbox.dbx* file could be empty due to an unknown error in Outlook Express corrupting the file. 

________________________________________________________________________

You could try restoring the Inbox.dbx file as a new file in Outlook Express:
Create a folder in Outlook Express and give it, a unique name, for example: *Inbox01*.
Click on the new folder: *Inbox01* to open the folder, this will create the corresponding *Inbox01.dbx* file in the message store.

Verify the Read-only attribute is unchecked on the *Inbox.dbx* file you are restoring, then rename the *Inbox.dbx* file with the same name as the new folder you created in Outlook Express: *Inbox01.dbx*

Using Windows Explorer or My Computer navigate to the Outlook Express Message Store.
Close Outlook Express.

Copy the .dbx file that you renamed to *Inbox01.dbx* and paste it into the Outlook Express Message Store. You will be overwriting the new Inbox01.dbx file with your backup .dbx file.

Open Outlook Express and access the *Inbox01* folder, the messages contained in the backup .dbx file should appear.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## Body&Spirit (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for the quick response and the comprehensive reply. 

I tried the program you suggested in the first part of the post and it came up empty.

I follow you until you say...



EAFiedler said:


> Copy the .dbx file that you renamed to *Inbox01.dbx* and paste it into the Outlook Express Message Store. You will be overwriting the new Inbox01.dbx file with your backup .dbx file.
> 
> Open Outlook Express and access the *Inbox01* folder, the messages contained in the backup .dbx file should appear.


I am not sure what you mean by "Outlook Express Message Store" as Outlook Express is now closed according to your previous paragraph.

B.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

To locate the directory where Outlook Express keeps it's message store:
In Outlook Express:
Tools > Options > Maintenance tab > Store Folder
Note the location, then *Cancel* out of the window.

The following is an example of the directory where Outlook Express keeps its .dbx files (the Message Store):
*C:\Documents and Settings\User Account\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{Long Number in curly brackets}\Microsoft\Outlook Express*

Using Windows Explorer or My Computer navigate to the Outlook Express Message Store.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Body&Spirit (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying it. 

I pasted the Inbox01.dbx file as suggested and confirmed that the Inbox01.dbx now had 10,373 KB in it.

Opened OE6 and accessed Inbox01.dbx and there were no messages in it. There was only a notice stating "There are no items in this view".

B


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Bummer, it sounds like the file was corrupted before it was saved. 

How long ago did you save the Inbox.dbx file?
Have you checked the Recycle Bin to see if there are any .bak files present?


----------



## Body&Spirit (Aug 27, 2005)

Date on the files is December 14, three days prior to my first post.

Checked the recycle bin and no .bak files are there.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

DBXpress _may_ be an option, but it isn't free and results cannot be guarranteed.
http://www.oehelp.com/Default.aspx

I have purchased the program, but it has come up empty on a few .dbx files that I have tried to restore after being corrupted.

The best safeguard of course, is to create a backup of the Outlook Express Message Store.


----------

